# Mobile hd3650 support



## HalfAHertz (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, was just wondering if there are any special optimisations or settings that need to be implemented, to fold on a mobile card.

I tried running both the client and console F@Hs with no success. I get the "You card is not currently supported" message

Currently running on mobility modded 9.8 drivers.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 18, 2009)

bump

Tried running both clients with a -force_r600 command at the end of the shortcut with no lick. Still open to suggestions


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

Geez that's a good one there. Usually a mobile GPU will not have enough "umph" to fold so GL with your search and don't take this as a discouragement cause there are a lot of ATI gurus here that can help (I'm not one of them) and haven't seen your thread yet. Be patient "Young Jedi"


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep I didn't expect any serious contribution, just want to pitch in for the team


----------

